# DarkSideGTI S3 Build Thread



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I recently picked up a 2015 Monsoon Grey S3 to replace my 04 R32 that will soon be up for sale. I wanted a more comfortable and nicer car but still wanted performance and decided on the S3 over the B8.5 S4. I really liked the S4's, but they are pretty big and the S3 reminded me a lot of the old B5 S4's that a few of my friends had back in the day. 

So far the car is 100% stock, but I have some H&R SS springs waiting to go on and I am still deciding what wheels to go with. I want something fairly aggressive looking, but I don't want to deal with super stretched tires like my R32 has. I am ok with a little bit of stretch I guess.

Here are a couple shots of the car in it's fully stock glory. 










DSC_2396-Edit by Nick Larson, on Flickr

DSC_2414-Edit by Nick Larson, on Flickr

I will be updating with pics/mods soon.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

NICE!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GP813 (Jun 16, 2015)

holy crap what a photo shoot. People don't f*ck around here when it comes to car shots it seems. I need to step up my game. 

Lookin forward to the build thread.


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Those last 2 shots... wow! 

Let the modding begin!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Another ex mk4 owner turned to the 8V! Nice to see you in here. 

Also, i LOVE that second shot, and I think I am gonna steal the idea from you haha.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I think I like this one better.

S3FrontLarge by Nick Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I installed my H&R Super Sport Springs yesterday.

Here is a little before/after comparison. It is not slammed by any means, but I like it and the ride is not far off from stock.

DSC_2442 by Nick Larson, on Flickr

DSC_2463 by Nick Larson, on Flickr


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Say it ain't so Nick...

I'll miss your R. Just make sure you sell it out of state so you don't get all sentimental any time you see it.

Congrats on the S3.:thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

BrewDude said:


> Say it ain't so Nick...
> 
> I'll miss your R. Just make sure you sell it out of state so you don't get all sentimental any time you see it.
> 
> Congrats on the S3.:thumbup:


That's the plan. :thumbup:


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

In.

Sad to see the R going. Your R32 is what inspired me to build my own, seriously. I would not own an R32 if it had not been for your build threads.


----------



## takearide (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey, thinking about getting the H&R's for my S3 too.

Could you give more of your impression on the ride quality?

Looks like you have option PPT with magnetic ride?

Sure your roads in SLC are better than Michigan.

Thanks,


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

The SS springs are a bit bouncier/rougher than stock. I would like to take a ride in a car with sport springs to see how it rides.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I got a new front grille, wrapped the aluminum in the bumper with black vinyl, and painted my rear badges gloss black.


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks awesome! I am in the process of starting to build my monsoon grey A3 soon too!


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks really great... Did you remove the badges to paint them or is there another method?

Was the grill tough to do or did a body shop have to swap it in?


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Myles C. said:


> Looks really great... Did you remove the badges to paint them or is there another method?
> 
> Was the grill tough to do or did a body shop have to swap it in?
> 
> ...


I removed the badges, stripped the chrome, primed, painted, cleared, then installed new 3M adhesive. It is quite a labor intensive process. I installed the grill myself, it wasn't too bad, but some of the clips are tricky. Also, one of my front parking sensors is acting up because the grill sometimes triggers it.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I removed the badges, stripped the chrome, primed, painted, cleared, then installed new 3M adhesive. It is quite a labor intensive process. I installed the grill myself, it wasn't too bad, but some of the clips are tricky. Also, one of my front parking sensors is acting up because the grill sometimes triggers it.


Thanks!! It looks factory to me, so well done for sure.


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Hm im digging moonsoon gray. Looks kinda similar to Daytona Gray. Car looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I installed an APR CF intake last night. New wheels should be here today.


S3Bay by Nick Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

These wheels deserve some better pictures. The color is really cool and changes from shade to direct sunlight.


DSC_2741 by Nick Larson, on Flickr


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

I did the same thing. Sold my MKIV R32 and got the S3. 

I really like the S3. Its balanced pretty well. 


I love what you are doing with the S3

Lee


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_2926 by Nick Larson, on Flickr


S3Sunset1 by Nick Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I installed the OE rep CF Spoiler the other day.


DSC_4841-Edit by Nick Larson, on Flickr


DSC_4848 by Nick Larson, on Flickr


DSC_4851 by Nick Larson, on Flickr


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Ir looks amazing man, congrats and keep the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damdeez (Feb 17, 2008)

Were you in Park City over the weekend? Saw a similar looking S3 up there. Sweet looking ride! :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

damdeez said:


> Were you in Park City over the weekend? Saw a similar looking S3 up there. Sweet looking ride! :thumbup:


Yup, I was up there on Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

Looks badass!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I installed a few upgrades on the S3 last weekend. First on Friday I took my JB1 off the car and flashed the Eurodyne stage 1.5 software on the car. It feels smoother than the JB1, but as far as power goes, my butt dyno doesn't feel a major difference.

the 2nd thing I got was all new tires. This one was unexpected though. On Saturday I woke up to get some breakfast with my GF and we noticed my car was driving a little strangely. I pulled over to find that both drivers side tires were flat. I limped to the nearest gas station and put some air in the tires only to find out that air was pissing out of the sidewalls in each tire. It was hard to tell what caused it, it could have been a pot hole or someone could have punctured them. I again limped the car to a local tire shop and ordered up a set of Michelin PSS in 245's as I was not a fan of how my 235's looked on the 8.5" wheels. The PSS look and perform great on the car, I am bummed I had to get new tires so soon, but glad I upgraded.


DSC_5529 by Nick Larson, on Flickr

Another bad thing, is the tire shop managed to chip most of the wheels. Some of the chips were small and not that noticeable, but one is quite big and I didn't notice it at the tire shop. I am going to call them and see what they can do for me, but I'm not going to hold my breathe. Also, this painted finish will not be easy to repair. I don't think AG will sell you any of the paint to attempt a repair yourself. I don't even think they are painted in house.


2016-04-11_01-04-21 by Nick Larson, on Flickr


----------



## AdrS3 (Apr 12, 2016)

*great photos*

Love the car and photographs. Well done!


----------



## volsfan0911 (Jul 30, 2002)

> Another bad thing, is the tire shop managed to chip most of the wheels. Some of the chips were small and not that noticeable, but one is quite big and I didn't notice it at the tire shop. I am going to call them and see what they can do for me, but I'm not going to hold my breathe. Also, this painted finish will not be easy to repair. I don't think AG will sell you any of the paint to attempt a repair yourself. I don't even think they are painted in house.


ugh - that sucks. Sorry dude...........


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I got the IE intake installed over the weekend. It should be available on their site in the next week or two.





































And a new shot of the car.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Gorgeous pics and car!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

